# Pre-cut Parchment Sheets?



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Okay, all you bakers, I'm pretty sick of trying to make lengths of parchment paper stay flat when I pull lengths off the roll. I read here somewhere that you can buy pre-cut pieces of parchment paper. So here are my questions:

1. I have 1/2 sheet pans; do they sell sheets for that size?
2. Will I have to buy 1,000 of them or pay an arm and a leg for, say 100-200 sheets?
3. Is there a reliable Internet source (or local, if you know of one in the Milwaukee area)?

Thanks!
Mezzaluna


----------



## hippie chick (Feb 27, 2005)

I feel sheltered - I have never even heard of parchment on a roll.
I get full sheet pan size and cut them in 1/2 for 1/2 sheet pans. Boxes are 1000 count, but you could probably go to a bakery and ask to buy some off of them. IIRC they are about 5 cents a sheet WS
What are you using them for? Maybe a silpat would be a better investment


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have Silpats, but I like the parchment, too. If 1000 weren't too expensive I could _probably_ find somewhere to store them....


----------



## hippie chick (Feb 27, 2005)

Amazon.com: Parchment Paper Sheets - 13 × 18: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Google is your friend:

https://www.surfasonline.com/products/14249.cfm

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/...efault&id=5854

Shel


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I can get them in SF for about $35/1000 - 1/2 sheet size. I've never bought them cos I think my grandchildren would be finishing off the box long after I am gone.

But now I think of it that is only 9 or 10 rolls which a) don't fit the sheet pan properly and b) have that annoying habit of rolling up. Maybe I will invest in a box :chef:

Jock


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

your talking about at home right? the rolls that the only place I've seen rolls.we buy full sheets and cut them down to size they are sold flat.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes, ChefRaz, I mean to use them at home. I HATE it when I have to get a length of it to lie flat but it just rolls up and falls on the floor, into the sink, etc.  That size would also be nice for making chicken, etc. dishes "en papillote".

Shel, I bought them from King Arthur. Thanks for the link!


----------



## aurora (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is a source for 1000 sheets for the full size sheet pan for $45.00 plus shipping.

Parchment Paper, Non-stick Coated, Case Of 1000, Size of She, Silpat & Parchment Paper

We use the full size sheets but they are easily folded and cut in half with a knife for half sheet pans.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

have you tried spraying the sheet pan and then placing the cut to size parchment on top?

I find that if I brush or spray a little pan grease on my sheet or jelly roll or cookie sheets I don't find this problem.

You have to hit the corners good though, because if you're baking or cooking in a convection oven the fans will blow your paper up.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

oops double post


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

I find mine at a place called Smart & Final. 1000 ful-sheets are about $35 - 40. I cut them in half so I actually have 2000. Although your initial out-lay is a little more, in the long run, it's the only way to go because the roll is sooo much more per sheet. Mine last for a few years and I use them ALL the time. Good luck.


----------

